# snapped a few today



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

Took a few pics while at work today. got bored nothing to do since its black friday. there was no traffic out so i brought the TA in to work. 

sorry for the sh**ty quality it is only a camera phone


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Those are some fat rear tires! What size are they? Looks sweet.


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> Those are some fat rear tires! What size are they? Looks sweet.


thanks they are MT ET drag radials 275/65 R15 

28" total tire height mounted on 15X10 Prostars


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

^^
I love cars and love seeing any well taken care of car, especially a bad ass performance beast. What could possibly possess you to make a comment like that?

*Raven02TA*, beautiful car. I saw it when you first posted it, but since you didn’t ask anything particular I didn’t comment - just took in the view.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice car. I love the F-bodies, in fact I'm still hangin' on to my '94 Formula I bought new. I just can't seem to part with it.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Raven,
You already know my thoughts...Love the 'nostrils' on the
hood. Nice ride bro! :cheers


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

Car looks great! Nice ride! :cool


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks gang, i am actually about to put up the post with my photoshoot and possibly list my mods. I dont think i will its a few pages long. LOL


----------

